# "Let's Do Lunch" - Romantic Suspense



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

*'Let's Do Lunch' - by K. A. Jordan*

Have you ever worked in a restaurant? Welcome to "Let's Do Lunch" a small family owned restaurant with cast of characters that will take you back to those days.

*Restaurant owner Lindsey Bennett is caught between two men: One will tease her into telling her secrets. The other will use her. Both are capable of killing.*

_A business owner at the mercy of her employees, Lindsey Bennett owner of the restaurant "Let's Do Lunch," finds her employees have no mercy. When Lindsey drops everything to be her injured mother's caregiver, relying on her sister to run the restaurant proves to be a mistake. Lindsey's trusted cook quits, the new cook changes the menu, her sister hires a waitress who can't run a register and money comes up missing. When a bug gets in a customer's food, Lindsey could lose it all! Somebody should get fired. But once she's back in charge, Lindsey finds that hiring is easier than firing.

More problems arise with the men in her life. Her new chef Brandon Pendleton - smart, sexy, fast living: he's the life of every party. Sergeant Kevin "Tag" McTaggart - handsome, aloof, this wounded warrior's blue eyes see into the depths of her soul. One will tease her until she gives up all her secrets. The other is out to use her and her restaurant.

Surrounded by criminals, deceived on all sides, and catapulted from crisis to crisis, can Lindsey stay focused? Her restaurant and her life are at stake._

I'm pleased to announce that "Let's Do Lunch" is now a paperback - available on Amazon.com

"Let's Do Lunch" in Paperback

"Let's Do Lunch" Amazon UK

"Let's Do Lunch" Barnes & Noble

"Let's Do Lunch" Kobo books

"Let's Do Lunch" Smashwords

June 28th 2012
US readers kept "Let's Do Lunch" at #3 all day.
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

December 2011
UK readers kept "Let's Do Lunch" on 3 Bestsellers' Lists from December 13th to January 2, 2012.

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,224 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#17 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Adult Fiction 
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#26 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, KA, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you - Anne.

I have a little quote from a reader to share:

_"..There is some very good dialogue here and a quick sense of character. Lindsey is spiky but sympathetic. There is a pleasing credibility to the setting and the prose is of a high standard..." _


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

From Candy's Raves:

_...The author's writing style is really very good, as I mentioned, she did a great job of making the farming and food a true character in the book, but she also made me feel like I was sitting in the restaurant and watching it all go down, she really does do a great job of pulling you into the story. I loved that..._


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_...There aren't many Women's Fiction books out there that have all the elements for me. This book does! Let's Do Lunch is a great romance, but it's also an interesting storyline filled with memorable characters. I was pulled in from the first page and found myself rooting for the characters right away..._


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Greetings -

I have a NEW short story that you can find on my Amazon Author page

"Impressive Bravado" a horse mystery featuring Dr. Katie McCarty DVM.

K. A. Jordan Author of "Impressive Bravado
_The sheriff calls Veternarian Katie McCarty for her opinion of horse mutilations. Someone is targeting local stallions for unauthorized neutering. Anyone with the bravado to sneak into a barn and perform these operations has to be crazy. Is it barn rivalry or something even more sinister?_ (Short Story - 7k words)

Content Warning: This story contains satire - bring your sense of humor!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Sometimes you want a fluffy romance, sometimes you want something you can sink your teeth into and really get lost in.

'Let's Do Lunch' is a story about a woman and a restaurant - her business, her family, her employees and of course, the men in her life.

Army Sergeant Kevin "Tag" McTaggart is a nice guy, shaggy, good natured and quick to tease. He has secrets - he's been wounded and he's just a little shy. There is something about him that Lindsey Bennett just can't resist.

Brandon Pendleton - comic party-boy, expert flirt, superior cook - his dark side is VERY dark.

Which would you choose?


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Your characters are wholesome, sensitive and likable. I related to Lindsay and Brandon immediately. Your descriptions are evocative. Your dialogue flows naturally and propels your story forward. Most of all you use words masterfully. Superb similies. For example, '...the coolers hum like huge sleepy bees.' A fun read. _


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_. Let's Do Lunch is exactly my kind of read. I read several chapters and thought it was fun. You have some likeable characters and a fast moving plot. Lindsey sure has a lot on her plate, and as problems pile up she becomes more and more empathetic. _


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I _love_ romantic suspense. I must try out a sample. Thanks, K.A. !


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_We are used to the idea of high drama in restaurants. Anthony Bourdains 'Kitchen Confidential' and the antics of Gordon Ramsay have conditioned us almost to expect hysterical goings on. 'Lets do Lunch' is more down to earth (at least so far).

A close knit family place, run by Lindsey, it's having problems. Dad is a vietnam vet. with PTSD. Mum breaks her ankle and ends up ill in hospital. Sister Heather has unpredictable mood swings and is still grieving for her husband, killed on 9/11, and finding ten year old Travis difficult to cope with.

Into these difficulties walks a mysterious handsome, new chef, Brandon and then a new help in the garden, also somewhat appealing, Kevin 'Tag' MacTaggart, and both men get Lindsey's attention. The drama is in the personal relationships rather than the events. Brandon changes the menu, uses expensive olive oil to fry eggs and sometimes the receipts go missing.

Its not the same as Bourdains salacious gossip and drugtaking or Ramsays scattergun profanity but the story is told with elegant restraint. Its mostly done from Lindseys point of view and the characterisation is spot on. The pitch suggests that things become more threatening with Brandon and Tag possibly both responsible for a dramatic turn of events. I will certainly follow this one to find out what happens. _


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just wanted to say-- I really enjoyed this book.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you!

It is always good to get a wave from a reader.

I hope you take a look at the next book. "Swallow the Moon" is a great Ghost story.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

How about a game of 'Truth or Dare' between the Lindsey and her father's new employee Tag McTaggart?

Want to take bets on who wins?

_"I know nothing about you." She handed him another plant. "Here you are asking me to confide in you, when I don't know the first thing about you."

"Are we going to trade information?" He raised an eyebrow at her. "Like 'truth or dare?'"

The mischief in his expression said that he enjoyed playing games.

Lindsey decided to play. It was a kid's game.

"You asked first." Lindsey gave him a little smile. "Cough up some information."

"Sergeant Kevin McTaggart." He dug the hole as he answered her. "Army infantry for ten years, two tours of Iraq, distinguished duty, yada, yada, yada." He shrugged, placed the plant in the hole and covered it up. "Medically retired thanks to an IED. I lost three of my soldiers and my left foot in the blast. I've been home for two years; technically I'm still in the Army.

"My caseworker told me to get off my ass, find something to do. I met your father at the hospital about a month ago. He kept talking about this place, until he got me down here last week to take a look for myself. So here I am."

"Oh." She had known about his leg. But to hear it from him, to see the gray hair, the lines on his face and the shadows in his eyes, that saddened her. She struggled for something light to say, settled on, "we can sure use the help."

"You need help all right." He gave her a deadpan verbal poke. "An exterminator at the very least, your life has been taken over by rats."

"Are you applying for the job?" She enjoyed sparring with him.

"I'm out of the extermination business," he reminded her._


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Pulled the trigger last night on Create Space.

By Halloween "Let's Do Lunch" the trade paperback should be on sale for $9.99.

I'm SO excited!

Not on Amazon yet, but it's here: https://www.createspace.com/3649195


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_"We need to talk." Lindsey motioned Mychou to join her at a table.

How to do this with some dignity saved on both sides? Maybe it was possible. She hated confrontations, but this was unavoidable.

"I'm sorry." She tried to break the bad news gently. "After the incident with the bug, I have to let you go."
"What?" Mychou looked stunned, her eyes went wide and her face lost all color.

"I think you should find a job somewhere else."

"I need this job," Mychou said. "You can't just fire me. I've got two kids to take care of!" Then she dropped the 'sweet girl' act. Her eyes narrowed, her face went hard. "It's because I'm Vietnamese, isn't it?"

"No," Lindsey denied.

"Your father is a veteran of the Vietnam War, isn't he?"

"That has nothing to do with it." Lindsey never imagined that Mychou would play the race card after she'd tried to be nice about this.

"I think it does," Mychou said, drawing herself to her full height. "Those vets hate the Vietnamese. They always have."
_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

*The readers in the UK have spoken - this little book about a real restaurant in Kentucky is Three Times a Bestseller.*

*UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank:* #2,224 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#17 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Adult Fiction 
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#26 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense

This is the greatest Christmas present EVER!

Thank you!

Kat Jordan


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

4-Stars

_ I really like this writer, she is able to tackle a difficult modernday plot, diverse personalities, and write a good touching, interesting story. Please give it a try. I hope to read more books from this author. _


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

FREE today - April 19th - Already in the Top 50 Romantic Suspense Chart.

Found this on the German Amazon site:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #179 Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 - Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop) 
Nr. 3 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Liebesromane & -erzählungen > Romantik & Spannung 
Nr. 8 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Liebesromane & -erzählungen > Zeitgenössisch 

I think that means #3 in Romantic Suspense.

Amazon UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #120 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 


Amazon US: 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #335 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I just want to thank everyone who got a copy. I got to see my book at #3 - catty-corner from Nora Roberts latest #1 book.

It was the biggest thrill of my short career as a novelist. 

June 28th 2012
US readers kept "Let's Do Lunch" at #3 all day.
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

December 2011
UK readers kept "Let's Do Lunch" on 3 Bestsellers' Lists from December 13th to January 2, 2012.

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,224 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#26 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_"I thought it was going to be a fluffy, fun ,romp.NOT I enjoyed every turn that happened....and going to try some of the food combos! "_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_"This was a well written book that kept me turning the pages. Without giving away too many spoilers, I found the portrayal of most of the characters delightfully realistic - even the "bad guy" was still likable at the same time that he wasn't, just like real people. Also, I'm not usually a fan of the ex-soldier romances, but I have to say that I found Tag incredibly sexy and I'd go for him "_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Now available in paperback!


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

K. A. Jordan said:


> #FREE all day today, September 14th. UK Bestseller, US Bestseller
> 
> And I even had a freebie go out in ITALY today! Hurray!


It wasn't me who got that one in Italy. I got mine via the States. Thanks!

The copies of my books you won in the contest are on their way to you.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

That's my very first EVER Italian sale. I didn't know there were any Kindles in Italy.

Let's Do Lunch is having a stellar day in the UK:

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: #450 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#30 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#75 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 

The US is also doing really well:

Amazon US Best Sellers Rank: #944 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

K. A. Jordan said:


> That's my very first EVER Italian sale. I didn't know there were any Kindles in Italy.
> 
> Let's Do Lunch is having a stellar day in the UK:
> 
> ...


You don't see too many Kindles in Italy, but people do read on smartphones and tablets, and those can get Kindle apps free.

Congratulations on your rankings. Very impressive.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_This was a well written book that kept me turning the pages. Without giving away too many spoilers, I found the portrayal of most of the characters delightfully realistic - even the "bad guy" was still likable at the same time that he wasn't, just like real people. Also, I'm not usually a fan of the ex-soldier romances, but I have to say that I found Tag incredibly sexy and I'd go for him. _


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Not every Alpha has to look like an Alpha - or act like one.

_"Lindsey, come meet Kevin McTaggart. Tag, this is my daughter Lindsey." 
"How do you do?" Lindsey shook his hand. 
"Pleased to meet you," his voice was low with a pleasant touch of the south. He looked familiar, with long dark blonde hair, reddish beard and mustache. His blue eyes crinkled at the corners. "Call me Tag."
"I've seen you before." Lindsey racked her mind to place him. 
"I stopped in for lunch last week." 
This was the guy from the restaurant, the one who gave Heather such a hard time. He could have been any age from 30 to 40. His jeans were well worn, his shirt old and frayed, both showed the results of a hard day's work in the garden. But his smile was genuine, he reminded Lindsey of a friendly, shaggy, stray dog. _

See what I mean?


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Five Stars!

_I did like the information about the organic food and the recipes Lindsey created, it actually inspired me to cook! I thought the characters and the family dynamics were very realistic and all the supporting characters were well developed. I was surprised that Lindsey had so much trouble asserting herself since she was a business owner, but her character slowly developed throughout the story and I was able to identify with her struggles, self-doubt, and hopes. Tag's tortured past was heartbreaking as he struggled to live with the aftermath of the war. The relationship between him and Lindsey was very well done.
_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

This e-book was a UK Bestseller for 10 weeks in Romantic Suspense.


----------

